# Diet and fiber



## 13335 (Sep 22, 2006)

I just got home from the hospital after a very bad attack from my colon. After the CAT and colonoscopy the doctor said my colon was inflammed. He told me to change my diet and increase fiber. I don't know what to do first. I also have lower back pain. Does anyone else have this problem?Boot


----------

